
The economics of restaurant reservations - soundsop
http://www.thestar.com/living/article/535086
======
ciscoriordan
See also: <http://www.gourmet.com/magazine/2000s/2000/10/pocketful> \-- I
think I first came across this from a link on YC.

~~~
mechanical_fish
You're right - these articles do make a very good pair. The one helps to
explain the other.

------
DenisM
Fascinating. I wonder if some sort of math model could help them squeeze out
extra 5% or so?

~~~
brk
In some ways, yes. Although it's less of a math model, and more of a server
(as in waitstaff) model. A good server will make suggestions and upsell you on
things like premium side-dishes or other add-ons, without making it seem like
they are doing so.

A well mannered and sales-oriented waitperson can easily bump up the average
per-seat revenue by 10-15%, without making the diners feel rushed.

~~~
DenisM
I was thinking more around scheduling the tables.

A model could take into account who is coming (given caler ID), today's
events, weather, traffic accidents, etc. and see if there is effect on how
late people come and how long they stay.

Now of course a good waiter would be very helpful in that customers will not
have to wait to order deserts and so they can leave earlier. Good waitiers
however are very rare and once found can not be easily scaled like a good
model can.

~~~
brk
Trust me, I know what you were thinking :)

The problem, IME (past sous chef) is that it is really really really hard to
manage the aspect of getting the people in the door, and turning the tables in
any scheduled manner. World events, the weather, another restaurant featured
in the paper or on TV all can greatly affect your ability to get asses in
seats.

It's more achievable to maximize revenue through sales than through
anticipated table turns.

------
ojbyrne
Most operations courses in B-schools use the "Benihana of Tokyo" case
([http://harvardbusinessonline.hbsp.harvard.edu/b02/en/common/...](http://harvardbusinessonline.hbsp.harvard.edu/b02/en/common/item_detail.jhtml?id=673057&referral=2340)),
which is all about maximizing profit per square foot. I was sort of shocked by
the times they gave in this article, after recalling that article. Clearly the
restaurants talked about are more upscale.

